# New INxP here



## Dominguez (Oct 16, 2009)

welp, when I found out about mbti, originally tested to be intj. it fit, but didn't hit the mark. then I took it again and tested as intp. hit the mark better, yet still not 100% on it. I've tested a few other times and consistently get either intp or infp. I'm more in between on the t/f axis, probably with a slight preference to T. 

So far, this forum f'n rocks. The variety of topics owns all other forums i've been on thus far. I actually feel more comfortable posting here than on intp or infp forums (nothing against them, anyway)

I'm sure I can add to this later, but i'd rather jump headfirst into the plethora of threads available. good stuff, look forward to talking to you guys soon.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Dominguez and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Dominguez. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Howdy how how.


----------



## intheclouds (Oct 13, 2009)

What??? If the INTPs aren't the epitome of warm and embracing, I don't know what is. What did you think of the actual profiles? What makes one fit you better than the other?

By the way, welcome to the site. If you're truth-seeking, that means you're probably an INTP.


----------



## Dominguez (Oct 16, 2009)

Neither fit me better than the other, but they both fit me well.

the intp profiles fit me well as far as being analytical, fitting in experiences and observations into systems, or pieces to the universal puzzle.

the infp profiles fit me well because I am sensitive to other peoples feelings (but not well with emotions). My feeling side still isn't as strong as my thinking side, but working with people for the past couple of years and reconciling more with myself has strengthened it. Plus being harmonious with the people I associate with, either at home or work is important to me. 

I'm sure what I've just said is fairly limited. If i were to read both profiles right now, then I'd be able to give a better response.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Dominguez said:


> welp, when I found out about mbti, originally tested to be intj. it fit, but didn't hit the mark. then I took it again and tested as intp. hit the mark better, yet still not 100% on it. I've tested a few other times and consistently get either intp or infp. I'm more in between on the t/f axis, probably with a slight preference to T.
> 
> So far, this forum f'n rocks. The variety of topics owns all other forums i've been on thus far. I actually feel more comfortable posting here than on intp or infp forums (nothing against them, anyway)
> 
> I'm sure I can add to this later, but i'd rather jump headfirst into the plethora of threads available. good stuff, look forward to talking to you guys soon.


Greetings Dominguez! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. Looking forward to reading some of your awesome post.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe. Care for a drug-laced cookie?


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to PC! :happy:


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome to the cafe. :wink:

In regards to the cognitive functions, do you utilize your Ti or Fi more?


----------



## mrmatt (Aug 18, 2009)

sounds like a T with a well developed F side.

anyways greetings, always good to havesomeone else join


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Café! 
If you have any questions or problems, feel free to let me know. Otherwise, enjoy your stay.
Nice avatar choice, BTW.


----------

